# 2010 Sieger Show and BSP



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

I am so excited to tell everyone that I will be going to Germany between Sept 1st and the 22nd ! I found out that the Sieger show is from Sept 3rd to the 5th in Nuremberg and the BSP is from the 17th to the 19th in Meppen. 
I am currently deployed in Iraq and will be pushing my leave back till September so I can get enough time !! 
I am planning on getting my GSD pup in spring of 2011. Until then, I am trying to learn as much as possible about the breed, different lines, drives, etc.. and this would be a great opportunity for me to do that. 

I am hoping to visit as many breeders, kennels, and events as possible to learn more and to identify possible breeders for when I am ready to get the new pup. I would also like to visit the Czech Republic for the same purpose as well. 

I have a lot of planning to do and need as much help as I can get. If you have any information you can share about any of the following, I would greatly appreciate it: 

- Any links to both events websites (I couldn’t find any, not the official events at least)
- Names of breeders, kennels, or other events that are worth checking out (in Germany or the Czech Republic). 
- Tips about where to go or do during the events (Best parts to watch, seats, things to look for, things to watch out for, etc..)

Please share any advice you may think is helpful. I have never been to Germany and never attended any shows before. Feel free to PM me or reply here, whichever you feel more comfortable with. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Take lots of picture to post!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's a map..

http://www.videxgsd.com/sieger_show_2010.htm

Here's about the 2009 show.. http://www.videxgsd.com/sieger_show_2010.htm


> If you would like to have fun and “save and see” along with a group of friendly fellow dog-lovers, contact me as soon as possible after the first of the year. Email Mr.GSD (@) netscape.com for details on my non-profit tours.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Maggie,

Do you know Mr. GSD or know someone that does? Do you know of any other threads that talk about places and kennels to visit in Germany and/or Czech Republic? I can't seem to find any on this forum or the other one.

Thank you for your help,


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I know Mr. GSD.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Doc said:


> I know Mr. GSD.


Hello Doc, 

Does he speak English? I am about to send him and e-mail and was wondering if I need to use yahoo's babel fish in case he doesn't speak English.

Thank you,


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Heck yeah he speaks English! He is a fascinating man. Opinionated, but fascinating.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Good to know....

Have you ever been on any trips with him?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fred Lanting?


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Fred Lanting?


Wow, sounds like the right person to go on a tour with. I will e-mail him tonight.

Thank you so much onyx'girl


----------



## Mr.GSD (May 14, 2010)

*Thanks for directing the man to my Sieger Show trip*

MaggieRoseLee, on the http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showing-conformation/135458-2010-sieger-show-bsp.html site, referred Nabil to me. We both thank you and others who responded to him. Nabil will be on my 2010 Sieger Show tour and kennel visits, plus sightseeing. It's an annual event. This year, I will have two (Americans) from Iraq, 7 from South America, and 4 from Taiwan. As usual, an international group of GSD lovers. 
Thanks. [email protected] Fred Lanting

Content edited by Andaka for advertising.


----------

